
Show HN: Shortkeys – custom keyboard shortcuts for the browser - mcrittenden
http://www.shortkeys.app
======
mcrittenden
If you're wondering how this is different from Vimium and friends, there are 2
main things:

1\. Shortkeys makes it very easy to create/customize your own in the GUI, no
matter how tech-savvy you are, and it doesn't ship with any default shortcuts.

2\. Shortkeys tries to fix the "it doesn't work when you have the URL bar or a
new tab page focused!" problem by supporting _native_ browser extension
shortcuts as much as possible. More info on that here:
[https://github.com/mikecrittenden/shortkeys/wiki/FAQs-and-
Tr...](https://github.com/mikecrittenden/shortkeys/wiki/FAQs-and-
Troubleshooting#do-i-use-the-browsers-keyboard-shortcuts-settings-or-the-
shortkeys-options-page)

